

How to make a faraday cage wallet - patel34
http://howto.wired.com/wiki/Make_a_Faraday_Cage_Wallet

======
blahedo
Much though I love duct-tape wallets, they're unsuitable for many
applications. I wonder if there's a slick way you could retrofit an existing
leather wallet....

------
patel34
hey its a way to save money... its prolly more durable than my leather wallet

------
az
very cool idea!

